# Ideal wire for Lemo Drop RTA on non-TC mod (7 - 50 w)



## Vapegilius995 (11/12/16)

I'm thinking of getting myself a Lemo drop RTA as my first RTA and was wondering which wire I should order with it... I want to use it with my Subox mini C


----------



## Silver (11/12/16)

Hi @Vapegilius995

I use the Lemo 1 - the bigger version of the Lemo Drop. But I think they have identical decks

I use 28g Kanthal wire and make a simple 2mm ID coil with about 7 wraps
Comes out to about 1.2 ohms

I use it for restricted lung hits on my Strawberry Menthol juice at lowish power of about 15 Watts
Sharp flavour and nice and crisp. Been using the Lemo1 for this juice only for over a year!

Not sure if you are aiming for a similar vape - but I suppose you could also go for 26g and 2.5mm ID for a "bigger vape" at higher power.

Took me a while to get the wicking right. I drape the wicks over the edges to just touch the decks - and make sure the juice holes are showing - ie wicks against the walls not to obstruct the juice holes

You might find the following thread quite helpful
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/eleaf-lemo-rta.t6760/


----------



## Vapegilius995 (13/12/16)

Thanx a lot Ill get that

Happy holidays


----------

